# What's my Bianchi Ti Mega Tube worth?



## Ajayabb (Jun 28, 2010)

I own a Bianchi Ti Mega Tube from 1995-96 with original Campy Record components in very good condition. What do you think the value of this bike is. I love this bike, but I tend to ride my Pinarello F4:13 more often


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

A classic. Put it up for auction and find out.  
I had one and rode it into the ground. Maybe one day I'll get the frame fixed again.










Mine's a 61.


----------



## Ajayabb (Jun 28, 2010)

If it was only worth a 1000 bucks, I would probably just keep it. Agreed, it is a classic


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

If it's in a popular size I think it would sell for more than $1K on ebay...


----------



## Ajayabb (Jun 28, 2010)

Its 59 cm, so I imagine that's a good thing


----------



## cinelliguy (Jan 4, 2011)

Would you be willing to post some images? Love to see it.


----------



## Ajayabb (Jun 28, 2010)

I will upload some this weekend when I get a chance


----------



## Ajayabb (Jun 28, 2010)

I have may have the original steel fork laying around somewhere as well. Here are some pics


----------



## cinelliguy (Jan 4, 2011)

Shoot, how tall are you, looks like 6"4" with a 36 inseam!!


----------



## Ajayabb (Jun 28, 2010)

Not quite, 6'2" with 34 inch inseam


----------



## Ajayabb (Jun 28, 2010)

kbwh said:


> A classic. Put it up for auction and find out.
> I had one and rode it into the ground. Maybe one day I'll get the frame fixed again.
> 
> 
> ...


Your frame appears to have an ovalized down tube as opposed to mine which has the coffin tube


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

That picture of me and my bike is old and grained.
The downtube is made of sheet metal which is rounded and bent to shape and welded together on top, and the cross section could resemble the top view of a coffin. 
AFAICR the ovalized _tube_ came as late as '98. My frame is a '96.


----------



## Ajayabb (Jun 28, 2010)

kbwh said:


> That picture of me and my bike is old and grained.
> The downtube is made of sheet metal which is rounded and bent to shape and welded together on top, and the cross section could resemble the top view of a coffin.
> AFAICR the ovalized _tube_ came as late as '98. My frame is a '96.


Yep , same as mine. Was that photo taken in Italy?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Didn't see your question before now, Ajajabb. The photo is taken in southwestern Norway.


----------

